# Where to buy tanks



## hamdogg08 (Feb 18, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me where to get a 125+g glass aquarium. I know you can go to LFS's, but they're always independent small shops. I've seen "reef ready" tanks while shopping around. They have overflow boxes in them and tubes coming out.

What advantages does a "reef ready" tank have over regular aquariums?


Are there any large scale places to a big tank from that can maybe bring the price down a little bit?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Any LFS can order that size tank. Most company's wont deliver a glass aquarium to your house because it can break in transport. The difference between reef ready and regular is that a reef ready has an overflow built into it, and a regular tank you have to purchase an overflow for the water can be transferred to the sump. Also a reef ready can not overflow if the power cuts out were an overflow box has a high chance of over flowing the main tank if the power cuts out.


----------



## hamdogg08 (Feb 18, 2007)

Would you say that it's worth going out of your way to get a reef ready tank then?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Depending what the LFS's around you are tring to sell one for. And were a major fish store is located near you.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Dr foster and smith sells some awsome pacages, they come with a nice stand and hood,the tanks with built in overflows,heater,filter,and some other stuff. They run about twenty five hundred.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I would say get it reef ready. You'll be much happier in the end. Check out glasscages.com for custom tanks delivered to the house. Generally cheaper then LFS prices. Most of the people I know that were willing to spend the money on a LFS tank, put the savings towards an even larger tank from Glasscages.


----------

